# Suggestions for Radion FW Lights



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

g3 and g4 have very different diodes..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...adion-xr-15fw-versus-radion-xr-15-g4-pro.html


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm sorry, I don't understand what diodes are and how it effects the differences between my lights.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> Ecotech has seen fit to release a standard and pro model of the Radion LED lights, as well as a smaller XR15 model, but the XR15FW is the still the only product that the company has made specifically for the freshwater side of the aquarium hobby.
> 
> Since its inception Ecotech has maintained that Radions could be fine tuned for any spectrum. However if you had a planted tank, there was a definite sting, and loss of performance, but running the abundant blue LEDs at lower output in order to achieve that bright, warm daylight color under which planted aquariums really pop.
> 
> The Radion XR15FW Pro justifies the LED platform as a worthy freshwater planted tank aquarium light with a new LED recipe that aims to grow luscious green freshwater foliage. Compared to the standard Radion the blue diodes have been relegated to only just two spots, with the bulk of the light intensity coming from cool white and neutral white LEDs, with just a touch of green and red LEDs to round out the color spectrum.


diodes are the individual LEDs and conversely which channel they run on..
OLD (g3):
LEDs

- Neutral White: 5
- Deep Blue: 2
- Green: 2
- Hyper Red: 2
- Indigo: 1
- UV: 1

NEW (G4):
Cool White 8
Warm white 7
Red 4
Green 2
Blue 2


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you for the detailed explanation. So based on the g4, how would you program the color spectrum (at what percentage)? I control it by using the apex which shows the following colors:

Red
Green
Blue
RB (not sure what blue this would be, but I know it is not royal blue)
Purple (UV)
Cool White

Unfortunately, they don't have a warm white but I didn't see it under echotech's program either.

If having a warm light spectrum setting is important, I can try to manually change it but contact Apex about it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lang510 said:


> Thank you for the detailed explanation. So based on the g4, how would you program the color spectrum (at what percentage)? I control it by using the apex which shows the following colors:
> 
> Red
> Green
> ...


warm is only a word.. would help I suppose..
Anyways I have no idea how the Apex "maps" to the Radion channels..
But their native channels are 
1= cool white
2=red
3= warm white
4= green
5= blue..
turn on one channel at a time in the apex and write down what "color" it maps to, regardless of title..


So for a sunrise effect you can ramp up 2 (red) first for a period of time. shortly start ramping up 3 (ww) then start all 3 (1,4,5) til you hit a brightness you like..
suggest doing r,g,b to not hit over 30% (at high light peak time) but adjust colors to taste.. Cool white peak at 60% , ww peak at 30%
Reverse for dusk..
If you want moonlight try ch1 at 5%, 4 at 5%.. or lower.. maybe ad a smidge of blue.. Cyan white moonlight is kind of cool..
lots of toys and lots of possibilities,, 

This is one of infinite choices btw..

your whites are your main photosynthetic channels (roughly 75% of output, think they are 5W CREES)..the colors are for tone and pop..and plants like them too..


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Second method is to just start w/ whites till you find a percent balance you like..

then mess w/ the colors
Adding RGB in equal amounts = white (well if is like little diodes it will be a cool white but lets call it white for now)
Decreasing red = cool white
Decreasing blue= warm white


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

So is it more or less what you like or will the plants grow better with certain colors?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lang510 said:


> So is it more or less what you like or will the plants grow better with certain colors?


Plants can grow "different" w/ different colors..To be honest, that is currently under investigation.
As long as one provides enough photons to match growing environment color is not so important.
If one was optimizing out vs watt input color can be important.

Secondly "we" need to not only provide plants w/ what they want but have it look the way we want it..


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

Because I have a taller tank and a glass cover I need as much light as possible. I tried my G3 at 100% for about a week but I had lots of algae on my glass so I cut back to 80%. At the same time I am also trying to figure out my nutrients needs to help cut down on the algae in my tank. 

When you say "If one was optimizing out vs watt input color can be important" does it mean if you are running lights at 100% for a certain period of time?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lang510 said:


> Because I have a taller tank and a glass cover I need as much light as possible. I tried my G3 at 100% for about a week but I had lots of algae on my glass so I cut back to 80%. At the same time I am also trying to figure out my nutrients needs to help cut down on the algae in my tank.
> 
> When you say "If one was optimizing out vs watt input color can be important" does it mean if you are running lights at 100% for a certain period of time?


no it just means if you want to run the most "efficient" photons..more of a horticulture thing..









Even dirty glass only cuts PAR by 15-ish. percent..


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

I contacted Apex and apparently my program should be showing the new lighting of my g4. I am working with them to get this corrected.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lang510 said:


> I contacted Apex and apparently my program should be showing the new lighting of my g4. I am working with them to get this corrected.


good luck.. gets to techy for me.. 
https://youtu.be/lPH_-KL5c0s


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Pairing an Apex with Radions is a sweet setup and will provide you with lots of options when it comes to configuring those lights

I have a similar setup pairing an Apex with 3 XR15w Pro G3 lights over a 220 gallon planted tank

Regarding the color spectrum - at each configuration point you establish for a light you have many spectrum settings to choose from. I'd recommend starting with 5K or 7K (I use 7K). Of course you can create your own

Since you're using both a G3 and G4 light here, however, you may have difficulty in matching intensity and spectral output since the lights have different power ratings and bulb/diode lineups

I'd really like to hear your thoughts on the G4 light - it's a completely different architecture from the G3 and considerably more optimal for planted tanks and may be an upgrade path for me


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

I definitely see a difference when I look at the bottom of my tank. I have an appointment tomorrow by phone with Apex and once the two new colors are added, I should be able to see if it will be worth it to upgrade my older light. I will let you know.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

I actually don't see a reason to not upgrade to match..except cost..
In a sense giving you a gen4 fw was somewhat of a curse.. or smart marketing.. 

Then again one could unbalance the light to mimic a shade to open water look..


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think it might have been marketing thing because they left me a message that it was a driver problem but they were sending me a new light. The shading idea is very interesting but we'll see.


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

lang510 said:


> Thank you for the detailed explanation. So based on the g4, how would you program the color spectrum (at what percentage)? I control it by using the apex which shows the following colors:
> 
> Red
> Green
> ...


Hello lang,

Each Radion should be able to be controlled via EcoTech's online app, Ecosmart Live Login. You can completely customize your lights' output from there.


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

I do not like EchoTechLive at all. It is not easy to work with and I find the Apex program much easier to setup and manage.


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

Having problems setting up the apex to run the G4. According to Ecotech's website there are 8 colors on their graph that you can use with their program, their customer service says there are only 6 and Marinedepot.com says there are five. Until I can get this answered, there is not much I can do to manage the colors properly for this light. 

Does anyone who has the G4 FW pro, know the answer?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lang510 said:


> Having problems setting up the apex to run the G4. According to Ecotech's website there are 8 colors on their graph that you can use with their program, their customer service says there are only 6 and Marinedepot.com says there are five. Until I can get this answered, there is not much I can do to manage the colors properly for this light.
> 
> Does anyone who has the G4 FW pro, know the answer?


Should be here:
https://forum.neptunesystems.com/sh...x-Classic-Radion-G4-Pro-amp-8-channel-support


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

The problem is that when I go to echotech live, it shows 6 colors. Apex is showing 8 and not even the correct colors. They can't really do anything more until I can verify that the colors that are showing in echotech's program are correct.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lang510 said:


> The problem is that when I go to echotech live, it shows 6 colors. Apex is showing 8 and not even the correct colors. They can't really do anything more until I can verify that the colors that are showing in echotech's program are correct.


Just spit balling here but if the Apex shows 8 you just need to map the colors.. more than likely the fw "shell" isn't available so the Apex is running the salt water one..
Point is regardless of the color bars does the light respond to changes?

OK found the possible problem w Ecotech live:
X


> R15FW (Fresh Water) fixtures must be programmed individually. For multiple XR15FW fixture communication each fixture
> requires installation of an optional RF Module. RF Modules are available at www.ecotechmarine.com


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes, but Apex knows that the FW has two new colors but is telling me that if echotech isn't showing the right colors, than their might be a software problem with my light and that is why the correct colors are not showing up on apex. The new G4 has improved their spectrum for the planted tank.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lang510 said:


> Yes, but Apex knows that the FW has two new colors but is telling me that if echotech isn't showing the right colors, than their might be a software problem with my light and that is why the correct colors are not showing up on apex. The new G4 has improved their spectrum for the planted tank.


Regardless of the color difference, still didn't tell me if the new light responds to commands from the Apex..

The issue w/ ecotech software is separate.. Pretty sure it is only linking to your old one..
Oddly enough the rf module at Eco. really seems to only pertain to pumps except in that quote I gave you. Pretend each is a pump.. 
Suggest resetting your account and reconfigure w/ the new light..

Everything I read says each xr15fw needs its own rf module and that just complicates things..
sounds like an addressing issue..
Stupid things like this happen all the time w/ software.. One thing butting into another.. 
Not sure it is better or worse nowadays.. Well w/ this "Internet of things" i suspect worse..

Not that it can't happen but bad software/firmware in the light itself (unless a bug) is unlikely..

Just how I see it.. but don't have the lights ect..



> Yes, but Apex knows that the FW has two new colors but is telling me that if echotech isn't showing the right colors, than their might be a software problem with my light


as I said, sounds more like a configuration problem w/ the radion web/usb link


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

I posted a question on the Apex forum asking asking if anyone has a Radion FW G4 Pro and has it hooked up to an Apex. A rep from Neptune saw the post and contacted me. He is going to have me do a few tests and then work with me to hopefully have it coded to work with my lights. Apparently, I must be the first Freshwater user to use these new lights. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lang510 said:


> I posted a question on the Apex forum asking asking if anyone has a Radion FW G4 Pro and has it hooked up to an Apex. A rep from Neptune saw the post and contacted me. He is going to have me do a few tests and then work with me to hopefully have it coded to work with my lights. Apparently, I must be the first Freshwater user to use these new lights. I'll keep you posted.


Hmmm.. Like I mentioned Apex "Shell" probably doesn't have the correct layout for the FW version.. 
Who was going to supply that is ???
you may be the first w/ an Apex and freshwater..
Not real common w/ "us" users...
You also may be one of the first w/ 2 FW versions.. 

"Lucky" you.. sorry but I do understand how frustrating this can be....At least you are not caught in "it's someone elses fault".... 
There was an informal rep at ReefCentral but they "chose not to receive mail"... I do understand that too, somewhat .

will be interesting to see how this plays out..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kind of quite here and at Neptune..


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

Haven't heard anything from them. Will have to ask that status.


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, it looks like it is going to be very low on their priority list. Since I am the first known freshwater user with these lights, it will probably not happen until a lot of people start complaining.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that.. but you should have no problems w/ the Radion "stuff"...
I know you prefer the Apex.

freshwater.. gets no respect..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Update please...


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

So I decided to just go with the Ecotech program as I wanted to utilize the new colors. Just got off the phone with Ecotech to confirm that my programming was correct and to help me with the moonlight programming. Now I am seeing a huge difference in colors. The G4 is a lot brighter and the plants are pearling like crazy. The G3 side is not as bright and the colors are warmer.

What the rep told me is that the G3 is actually a stronger light than the G4 and suggested maybe turning the G4 lights up. What I don't understand is that there is very little pearling on that G3 side. In addition, there is more algae on the glass with the G4 side than the G3 side. So what he is telling me just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well there are a couple of factors.. The blue/violet heavy G3 will be visually duller. Our eyes are not as sensitive to those band widths..
Secondly Gen 3 is 60W gen 4 is 95W..Gen 4 is def stronger..regardless of their statement..
Think they are assuming something about spectral differences that really don't apply to the freshwater world.
But blue/purple will penetrate farter whereas reds will be absorbed faster the deeper you go..
gen3 spectrum


> 4 - Cool White
> 4 - Deep Blue
> 4 - Blue
> 2 - Green
> ...












GEN 4 spectrum:









your plants are telling you the truth..


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

The program ecotech has for 7K is that all colors are 100% except for the blue which is 50%. Would I be better off 
bringing up the blue and lowering the red? Or do you have another suggestion?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lang510 said:


> The program ecotech has for 7K is that all colors are 100% except for the blue which is 50%. Would I be better off
> bringing up the blue and lowering the red? Or do you have another suggestion?


bringing up blue and/or lowing red just shifts to a higher K.
most of this is more important for your visual enjoyment..

And which Radion are you referring to?

Ok a bit technical.. Red photons are "slower" than blue.. so red are captured easier..









This chart can shift depending on a number of factors..point is its messy w/ no "good" answer. except to make the tank look the best to you at full brightness (diff levels  lower) then adjust all down according to what the plants are best responding to..
you have the Swiss Army knife of lights..


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm referring to the G4. So right now, they are pearling like crazy. So at some point, I'll just make a change and watch my plants. Are there any theories on if certain colors cause more algae?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lang510 said:


> I'm referring to the G4. So right now, they are pearling like crazy. So at some point, I'll just make a change and watch my plants. Are there any theories on if certain colors cause more algae?


There are theories.. not sure if any hold water .. Some say blue in fw, red in salt water encourages algae.


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Reading with interest here....

So lang510 what's your impression of the G4 vs the G3? You've mentioned increased pearling so is overall plant health better? What about brightness and 'color'? Have you tried any other color temperature settings?


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

I just noticed that once I setup the G4 through Ecotech, the plants on that one side really responded. Although I still battle algae the plants are growing very fast. I purposely put the less demanding plants on the G3 side so I can't really compare. It's only been a couple of days so it will be interesting to see if the red's maintain their color. The lights are definitely a lot brighter and I do like the color. I adjusted the colors today and the pearling wasn't as much as yesterday so I'll probably make some more changes. There is definitely a big difference of brightness and color between the two lights so I decided to just go ahead and replace my G3 with another G4. I'm just disappointed that this model can't be managed through my Apex.


----------



## Lovebug (Jun 3, 2017)

I just bought a G4. Waiting to set up a high tech 40g breeder in our new house we're moving into in a couple weeks. Based on my study, I'm very happy with the purchase. I'm expecting real life experience will match. Appreciate reading about your experience lang510.


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks. Would be interested in hearing how you set up your lighting program so keep us posted.


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

Just an update. Received my new G4 and the plants immediately started pearling once the light was turned on. I decided to also purchase the reeflink as it is much easier to make changes. I am really happy with this decision. Now to experiment with the dosing.


----------



## HenrySheehan (Jun 13, 2017)

I just got two new pro 4's myself. Trying to set them up through the ecosmartlive but am finding it very tricky. What spectrums did you go with for a finish and is the reef link worth purchasing?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Reef Link*



HenrySheehan said:


> I just got two new pro 4's myself. Trying to set them up through the ecosmartlive but am finding it very tricky. What spectrums did you go with for a finish and is the reef link worth purchasing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


The reeflink is definitely worth purchasing. I've had zero problems with it. I also use a netgear wireless extender so that the connection is never lost. I am assuming that you have a planted freshwater tank because you posted here. If you do, then your programming really depends on what type of plants you are growing and how many you have. From what I have learned, the spectrum really has to due with whether you want to show off your plants or your fish. Personally, I like to show off my fish so my lighting is geared to that and I can give you my very basic program. If you are really into your plants, I would suggest you contact someone who is more of a plant person. I have a friend who told me that the Radions really don't have the spectrums to really bring out the reds as well as his lights can but he is plants first, fish second type of person. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## HenrySheehan (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for prompt reply. 

Here looking at my tank at the moment and I think I've just one of the lights programmed [emoji45]
They really do make it so difficult that you really have to go off and buy the reef link. 

Cute out so they are!









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

Very nice tank. I have an apex but unfortunately it doesn't work well with the new FW G4's so I just use it to turn it off and on. But you are right, it is almost impossible to program it without the reeflink. At least it is only $99 and their customer service is really great.


----------



## HenrySheehan (Jun 13, 2017)

It's a 109 pounds over this side of the pond which 
Can I still use my timer plug to turn it off during the night as I don't want the lights to be continuously on standby.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good morning @lang510 - would seem you and I will be running the same lighting soon (just ordered 2 XR15 FW G4 Pro). Now that you have had your lights for awhile, was curious of your various impressions of the product.
I seem to have read that you prefer the Reeflink add-on to programming without the Reeflink?
How did you mount the lights? If other than the Radion arms, at what height?
Remind me again your tank dimension? If a 90 gallon it is likely 48"Lx18"Dx24"Tall
Do you have a recent full tank picture?

Most of my tank info is in the build thread listed below.


----------



## lang510 (Sep 20, 2016)

Not quite sure how to post a picture as it is only on my hard drive but the lights are attached to a bracket which are attached to an canopy. I also have a glass covering the tank to protect the lights from getting wet. I need this covering because my fish are jumpers and I have cats.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

@lang510 - understood on the mounting. Was not sure if you had a canopy or not.
As for pictures, the easiest way for my to upload is to first use something like Microsoft Paint to resize a given picture such that the shortest side is 1024 pixels long (this makes the picture small enough to be hosted here).
Then, as odd as it sounds, open up a 2nd copy of planted tank.net (makes copy paste much easier for me). In the second copy click on the Resources pull down, then click on the Upload Images button.
Click the Browse Button and locate your resized picture. Then click on the Upload Images button. Once uploaded, copy the "Image URL" text, then go to your 1st copy of planted tank.net.

In the Message section there is an Icon at the top "Insert Image". Paste the Image URL in the box that comes up. Done, your image is now in your message.


----------



## Smithim (Jan 25, 2018)

Immortal1 said:


> Good morning @lang510 - would seem you and I will be running the same lighting soon (just ordered 2 XR15 FW G4 Pro). Now that you have had your lights for awhile, was curious of your various impressions of the product.
> I seem to have read that you prefer the Reeflink add-on to programming without the Reeflink?
> How did you mount the lights? If other than the Radion arms, at what height?
> Remind me again your tank dimension? If a 90 gallon it is likely 48"Lx18"Dx24"Tall
> ...


Ooooh Immortal1 you are gonna like these lights. I have been running them for about 22 days so far and have very happy. 22 days is not long in aquarium time though! My tank in this pic is 42" long, 20" deep by 18" tall. 









I hung mine with left over ceiling kit adapters for other lights I've gone through. Actually I might have extra ceiling adapters laying around if you need some, I'll have to double check. That is the downside of Ecotech stuff, the accessories are silly expensive and clearly good profit makers for the company. My lights are about 22" above substrate, at approximately 54% power, and almost 16" apart from each other. I'm still dialing in the power and fighting some hair algae while I correct my Co2 to light ratios. 

I don't have the wireless controller and instead just use EcoSmartLive.com through a USB connection. It's an ok program to use, not great, but it's ok. I've adjusted my lights a few times since setup and the only issue I come across is EcoSmartLive not saving my new program settings the next day. The lights are already programmed at that point and it just adds extra steps for the next lighting change I go through. I'd like to get the wireless controller but I'm in no hurry for it. 

What lights are you upgrading from?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

@Smithim I am upgrading from a "group" of lights that consist of (1) 48" Satellite Plus, (1) 48" Satellite Plus Pro, and (2) 24" Fluval Planted 2.0 connected together to make what looks like 1 light.
As of this post, all the above lights were running full power for about 7 hours per day which gave my a little more than 100par at the substrate. Unfortunately the Satellite lights seem to be pretty week on the red and blue ends of the light spectrum which resulted in a pretty low PUR rating. And the poor Fluval light could only do so much, so to speak.

Interesting to hear your input on the EcoSmartLive software. To hear it from the LFS that deals with the lights everyday or from on-line videos it is the greatest programing that ever existed. Getting real world input is very helpful. 

And yes, the accessories of the Radion are way over priced. Fortunately for me, the LFS had a few used arms which he sold me for $20 each. I may have to do some modifications but that is not a problem.

Nice looking tank by the way!


----------



## HenrySheehan (Jun 13, 2017)

I emailed ecotech Saturday, looking to see could they offer some advice on a good lighting schedule for planted tanks.
I told them my plants were growing and I'd no algae issues but that I was completely guessing my lighting schedule. 
Their advice was to continue doing what I was doing and sorry they couldn't give any further advice. 

That's some customer service!! Basically, thanks for buying our product but we've no idea what's a good lighting schedule for a planted tank!!!!

Also on the EcoTech live, I'm running my tank off of it. It's by no means straight forward but after a lot of effort I've a fair handle on how to use it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithim (Jan 25, 2018)

@Immortal1 you will have to do PAR numbers with the Radions. I'm going to have to watch your build thread though to see how it all shapes up.

@HenrySheehan that sounds normal for Ecotech. What settings are you running? Here's a screenshot of mine.

I have my overall power set at 65%, but I went in and turned down warm white for aesthetics and the power chart on the right says that equals 54% intensity. My kelvin is set at 8k, but that kelvin meter seems broken. Above 7500k it doesn't change the lighting at all. So if you want a 10k look you have to manually go turn down your whites and reds.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Smithim said:


> @Immortal1 you will have to do PAR numbers with the Radions. I'm going to have to watch your build thread though to see how it all shapes up.
> 
> @HenrySheehan that sounds normal for Ecotech. What settings are you running? Here's a screenshot of mine.
> 
> I have my overall power set at 65%, but I went in and turned down warm white for aesthetics and the power chart on the right says that equals 54% intensity. My kelvin is set at 8k, but that kelvin meter seems broken. Above 7500k it doesn't change the lighting at all. So if you want a 10k look you have to manually go turn down your whites and reds.


So ecotech got rid of the violet diodes on the G4? The G3 had them. Such a shame.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Smithim said:


> @*Immortal1* you will have to do PAR numbers with the Radions. I'm going to have to watch your build thread though to see how it all shapes up.
> 
> @*HenrySheehan* that sounds normal for Ecotech. What settings are you running? Here's a screenshot of mine.
> 
> I have my overall power set at 65%, but I went in and turned down warm white for aesthetics and the power chart on the right says that equals 54% intensity. My kelvin is set at 8k, but that kelvin meter seems broken. Above 7500k it doesn't change the lighting at all. So if you want a 10k look you have to manually go turn down your whites and reds.


Yes, I will definitely be running a full set of Seneye tests once everything is setup.


----------



## Smithim (Jan 25, 2018)

gus6464 said:


> So ecotech got rid of the violet diodes on the G4? The G3 had them. Such a shame.


I assume they took out the violet and/or UV led's in the freshwater lights due to the strong presence of the warm whites which cover a lot of the spectrum. @jeffkrol likely has knowledgeable input on that. 

I am actually having a heck of a time finding what the previous freshwater Radion lights had for colors. My google-fu led me in a circle back to a post from you gus. 

Looks like you had one of the first freshwater Radions back in 2014? 



gus6464 said:


> I also contacted Ecotech to ask about the emitters they use and they are the same model as the XR15w so it's the following:
> 
> Neutral White - Cree XT-E (5W)
> Deep Blue - Osram Oslon Square (5W)
> ...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> The colors are broken up into neutral white, deep blue, blue, green, hyper red, indigo, uv.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Smithim said:


> I assume they took out the violet and/or UV led's in the freshwater lights due to the strong presence of the warm whites which cover a lot of the spectrum. @jeffkrol likely has knowledgeable input on that.
> 
> I am actually having a heck of a time finding what the previous freshwater Radion lights had for colors. My google-fu led me in a circle back to a post from you gus.
> 
> Looks like you had one of the first freshwater Radions back in 2014?


Yeah I did. Warm white does nothing for 420nm range which violet covers. 

So they basically took out the violets while making the light $50 more expensive. Great job ecotech. Then they also make you pay extra for the diffuser.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

The need or efficiency for violet may be way overstated.. 
https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/f...f-green-light-in-photosynthesis.361272/page-2


Besides the WW has a 420nm pump.. Plenty of 420 in it..depending on how "warm"...


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> The need or efficiency for violet may be way overstated..
> https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/f...f-green-light-in-photosynthesis.361272/page-2
> 
> 
> Besides the WW has a 420nm pump.. Plenty of 420 in it..depending on how "warm"...


~20% RRP is not what I would call plenty by any stretch. If you want to push a lot of chloro A 400-420nm lets you do that without affecting visual look compared to 660nm. Also 420nm penetrates water deeper than 660nm so you need less of it to get the same result.

You like to push the red spectrum agenda which is fine but at the end of the day violet does the same thing without making the tank look like you live in mars.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> ~20% RRP is not what I would call plenty by any stretch. If you want to push a lot of chloro A 400-420nm lets you do that without affecting visual look compared to 660nm. Also 420nm penetrates water deeper than 660nm so you need less of it to get the same result.
> 
> You like to push the red spectrum agenda which is fine but at the end of the day violet does the same thing without making the tank look like you live in mars.


Hey, I left off how much I hate a purple tone.. leave my Mars thing out of it.. 
As to pushing photons deep.. ANY blue works and the closer to green the better..


----------



## HenrySheehan (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow, ecotech got back onto me again as I wasn't happy with their reply and he's said that as it's a new light unit they can't give any advice as they don't know what settings/schedules are best suited.

I can guarantee you that my assigned customer service agent knows absolutely zilch about freshwater aquariums. He's a reef guy judging by his profile pic.

I've sent another reply, interesting to see what he comes back with. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithim (Jan 25, 2018)

HenrySheehan said:


> I can guarantee you that my assigned customer service agent knows absolutely zilch about freshwater aquariums. He's a reef guy judging by his profile pic.


To be fair the large majority of their products are for the saltwater aquarium. Does any high end lighting company offer a recommended schedule for freshwater? If they did we could try to copy that over to the XR15.


----------



## HenrySheehan (Jun 13, 2017)

Oh no doubt they are just dipping their toes into the freshwater side of the hobby but I'm sure (hope) they did some R&D into the manufacturing of the product and might be able to advise us in a general direction. 

I'm not looking for the keys of the kingdom but a little guidance would be much appreciated from them!!

I'll keep on guessing for now!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> I told them my plants were growing and I'd no algae issues ......
> Their advice was to continue doing what I was doing


Well, actually that is excellent advice..


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

HenrySheehan said:


> Wow, ecotech got back onto me again as I wasn't happy with their reply and he's said that as it's a new light unit they can't give any advice as they don't know what settings/schedules are best suited.
> 
> I can guarantee you that my assigned customer service agent knows absolutely zilch about freshwater aquariums. He's a reef guy judging by his profile pic.
> 
> ...


The FW light was mostly done by them as a "hey we have the diodes already, so why not just pop in a light and call it freshwater to see if we can sell a couple more units". They are strictly a reef company and always will be. You are not going to get freshwater profiles in ecosmart like they have on the reef side as they don't really care to.

All high-end light companies are a reef only shop as that is where the money is. Freshwater folk complain about dropping $200 on a light so the market is just not there. Kessil is the only that differs and that's mostly because they have a huge horticulture division.

If I was going to drop $400 on an LED light right now it would be the Atledtis Pro-1. That thing is built insanely well with a nice spectrum.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

And Neptune isn't even bothering with a full function Apex app for it.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> And Neptune isn't even bothering with a full function Apex app for it.


That's because ecotech changed the API on the G4 and got into a pissing match with Neptune. That's why the vectras don't work with the WXM module either. Ecotech wants to force you to buy a reeflink so cutting out everyone else makes sense.

The reeflink sucks as well. It is super sensitive to RFI so if you have a cordless phone or anything similar by the thing it's going to have series range issues connecting to the lights and pumps.


----------

